# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Kingston Message Board >  Kingston Message Board

## Sweetness

I just posted a question on the Kingston message board regarding flying into that location.  Please go to the Kingston Board to post any responses.  Just click here:

http://negril.com/forum/forumdisplay...-Message-Board

*Please DO NOT respond here if you can help me - this is for NEGRIL info only.*

_Rob - hope its OK to just post this pointing people there - hoping to get folks to access my thread on the Kingston Board.  otherwise not sure if folks ck that area often enough.   If you have to delete this I understand.  Thanks!_

----------

